# Bit for Mission style panel doors?



## D.C. (Dec 6, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations for a bit set for mission style doors with plywood panels. As the plywood now days is not 1/4" and I would like a nice fit. Will be using red oak and 1/4" plywood. 

Looking at the Amana Mission adjustable set that is kind of expensive, but would spend the money if needed. 

Have seen Whiteside 5590 Shaker stile and rail.

MLCS rail and style in the middle of the page.

No links because I don't have the posts yet.:no:


Any opinions on these or others would be great!!! Want to make the wife HAPPY so I can have all these new tools.:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's a nice set and it comes with both slot cutters, one for 1/4" and one for 1/4" (5.2mm) plywood...

Ensemble 2 mèches pour embouvetage style Shaker | Elite Tools

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PC-ELITE-...909057630?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item336f34b65e

NOTE+++ the 1st.link if you go over the 50.oo dollar mark you get free shipping, that little tip will save you 12.oo dollars

BUT see below

Sales Tax and Customs issues 

"Sales tax applies to CANADIAN BUYERS ONLY. The Province of Quebec, both sales taxes apply 5% GST + 7,5% PST. The following provinces Newfoundland, Ontario, New Brunswick 13% HST applies. British Columbia 12% HST applies and Nova Scotia 15% HST applies. Saskatchewan, Alberta, Manitoba, Prince Edward Island, Nunavut, Yukon, and Northwest Territories 5% GST applies. Effective July 1, 2010.

Orders that are shipped to countries outside of Canada may be subject to import taxes, customs duties and fees charged by the destination country ("Import Fees"). The recipient of an international shipment may be subject to such Import Fees, which are charged once a shipment reaches your country. These charges are the recipients responsability, Elite tools will NOT be responsable for these additional fees. We have no control over these charges and cannot predict what they may be. Customs policies vary widely from country to country; you should contact your local customs office for further information. "
===



D.C. said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a bit set for mission style doors with plywood panels. As the plywood now days is not 1/4" and I would like a nice fit. Will be using red oak and 1/4" plywood.
> 
> Looking at the Amana Mission adjustable set that is kind of expensive, but would spend the money if needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been using Sommerfelds Shaker Panel Router bit Set with great results. I have just finished my complete kitchen in 1912 Stickley style to include refrigerator surround and range hood. The panel slot is slightly less than 1/4" to adapt to ply panels although I used hardwood. The price of the bit set is quite a bit lower than CMT and Freud although I think they are made by CMT. I ran 700 bd ft of Qtr Sawn White Oak through my set and it still cuts like new. I also suggest buying Marc Sommerfelds DVD to improve the process. Good Luck.....


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

llvineyard said:


> I have been using Sommerfelds Shaker Panel Router bit Set with great results. I have just finished my complete kitchen in 1912 Stickley style to include refrigerator surround and range hood. The panel slot is slightly less than 1/4" to adapt to ply panels although I used hardwood. The price of the bit set is quite a bit lower than CMT and Freud although I think they are made by CMT. I ran 700 bd ft of Qtr Sawn White Oak through my set and it still cuts like new. I also suggest buying Marc Sommerfelds DVD to improve the process. Good Luck.....


I agree,all sommerfeld sets are spot on!!!!!
Jim


----------



## D.C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Have been looking at the sommerfeld sets. They seem to be priced very well.


----------

